

Ask NH: How do you become a Data Scientist? - carlsednaoui

Hi HN, I'd be interested in the topics one must learn/ master in order to become a Data Scientist.<p>Also, it would be great if you could include any learning resources you would recommend (books, tutorials, websites, classes, etc).<p>Thanks,
======
iamdave
Introduce yourself to statistics.

